# General political tendencies in CWI section



## staystrong (Sep 15, 2012)

The poll was retitled..


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

Consider myself an independent populist. Whether I'm right of left of center depends on the issue.


----------



## sh987 (Oct 10, 2013)

It's like this for me...

I hear about an issue.
I assemble information.
I decide where I stand.

The moment you determine that you're a liberal or conservative and where you fit on that spectrum, you view issues through the bias of that particular lens. You've decided before you even hear the pertinent information. To be honest, I have a hard time taking seriously the views of people who always fall one way or another all the time. More than any, I dislike those with extreme views at each of the political spectrum, though they're far more alike than either side would care to admit: flip-sides of the same coin.

In other words, there's some things I could be said to liberal about, others where I'm conservative, and other yet where I fall in the middle.


----------



## staystrong (Sep 15, 2012)

Yeah, I considered adding a different category that would encapsulate independents or "it depends", but thought that might make the results to vague. Clearly, someone can be socially liberal but economically conservative. I would put myself in that category. 

I would say the closest proxy is which party you tend to vote for in the national elections.


----------



## Fenix (Jul 2, 2013)

Enough of the dissembling! In today's political climate, I am left of center.


----------



## seeking sanity (Oct 20, 2009)

Small "l" libertarian - Fiscally conservative, socially liberal.


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

I prefer the Center of attention :rofl:


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

I am an anarcho-capitalist, so the closest I would come is also small "l" libertarian. I do not follow the Natl. Libertarian Party as I personally believe any government is a ruling class and don't consent to being ruled--and when the NLP participates in elections, they are JOINING the ruling class, not changing it. 

So I'm "none of the above" and that's what I vote for in every election.


----------



## youkiddingme (Jul 30, 2012)

Seriously? What is this poll doing here?


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

youkiddingme said:


> Seriously? What is this poll doing here?


Probably because they are associating cheating and lying with politics and politicians.


----------



## staystrong (Sep 15, 2012)

youkiddingme said:


> Seriously? What is this poll doing here?


Personal curiosity. Is that okay with you? :smthumbup:


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

As far as I'm concerned, Rush Limbaugh is to liberal for me.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

That's what I love about TAM. I have never been harassed for my thoughts wether left or right. Kudos to you all. Only if the public arena was as cordial. Oh well.


----------



## Rugs (Apr 12, 2013)

Leftest


----------



## Refuse to be played (Jun 7, 2013)

Mostly left leaning


----------



## Hurtin_Still (Oct 3, 2011)

......though I'm registered Republican ...I'd say I'm more of a fiscal conservative ...with a moderate view on many other issues.

.....but if there was an Anti-B_ll-Sh_t Party ...I'd be a card carrying member. I can't tollerate political B_ll Sh_t ...because it always seems to drip on the general populous.


----------



## staystrong (Sep 15, 2012)

^ bump

Trying to get to 100 responses...


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm in the Wilkow Majority!


----------



## Cloaked (Sep 15, 2013)

Should give an option for none. I don't agree with force.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## staystrong (Sep 15, 2012)

Cloaked said:


> Should give an option for none. I don't agree with force.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


We'll count you as a libertarian/independent then Cloaked


----------



## Fenix (Jul 2, 2013)

staystrong said:


> Personal curiosity. Is that okay with you? :smthumbup:


It's ok with me. But, I don't see infidelity subscribing to a political leaning.

WH is a conservative. Some conservatives seem to think that a liberal is more likely to cheat, which I think is bizarre.

Now, what would be interesting is to correlate the reaction to cheating to the political party. My swag would be the more conservative you are, the more hellbent you are on revenge.



And yes, I can be a troublemaker!


----------



## distraughtfromtexas (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm so conservative I listen to conservative talk radio! Gasp! Actually I'm more of a constitutionalist who believes in personal responsibility. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## staystrong (Sep 15, 2012)

So far, the conservative bent is showing. 

TAM CWI is known for having a "tough love" crowd.


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

The whole "right" and "left" concept is inaccurate, almost as much as democrat vs. republican.

I'm fiscally "conservative" as in I'm not a big fan of hand outs etc. and believe that people should control their money more than the government. If people want to be charitable, let them be, but don't force them to be.

I'm pro-small business which is a segment of our society that is being killed by our government, both left and right. Which is unfortunate because small business is the driving force to a large TRUE middle class.

I'm socially liberal meaning I believe people should have the freedom to make the choices they want to make.

The funny thing is my idea about money and social policy are the same, that it should reside within the individual to make the choices etc. Yet if you take that stance on finances, you're right/conservative/republican. If you take that stance on social policy, you're left/democrat/liberal. 

It's why I can't stand the whole liberal and conservative/right and left monikers.

Don't get me started on the whole 2 party system.


----------



## distraughtfromtexas (Apr 25, 2013)

Dad&Hubby said:


> The whole "right" and "left" concept is inaccurate, almost as much as democrat vs. republican.
> 
> I'm fiscally "conservative" as in I'm not a big fan of hand outs etc. and believe that people should control their money more than the government. If people want to be charitable, let them be, but don't force them to be.
> 
> ...


Completely agree with everything you just said!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## yeah_right (Oct 23, 2013)

I guess if I must be labeled, it would be as a moderate? I do not affiliate with any party because they are all equally bad.

I live in a very, very, very conservative state. I am pro gay marriage, pro choice but also pro death penalty. I think think citizens should be able to own a gun for home protection/hunting (we do) but not assault rifles. I think we need to set limits on welfare/handouts but we do need some sort of basic healthcare for all taxpaying, legal citizens. I believe in congressional term limits. Our public education system is broken but I don't believe homeschooling is the answer. I hate pot but I think it should be legal since alcohol is and it's much worse. I don't care what religion you are or if you go to church regularly, as long as you are a decent human being to those around you.

Basically, I think all adult, taxpaying, legal American citizens not imprisoned for violent crimes should have the same/equal access to basic human rights and services. I feel the government tries to divide us with these petty social issue debates when at the end of the day we're all the same...trying to pay our bills and raise our kids the best we can.


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm Canadian so obviously I'm a socialist and a pinko commie lol.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm a fascist when I'm in charge, and an anarchist when I'm not.


----------



## staystrong (Sep 15, 2012)

Miss Taken said:


> I'm Canadian so obviously I'm a socialist and a pinko commie lol.


I'm still reeling from the news that the Mayor of Toronto is a crack smoker. What the heck is up, Toronto?


----------



## staystrong (Sep 15, 2012)

GTdad said:


> I'm a fascist when I'm in charge, and an anarchist when I'm not.


Ha! Best answer yet. :smthumbup:


----------



## yeah_right (Oct 23, 2013)

Miss Taken said:


> I'm Canadian so obviously I'm a socialist and a pinko commie lol.


And as I learned from Anchorman 2, you must also be extremely polite and apologetic at all times.


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

yeah_right said:


> And as I learned from Anchorman 2, you must also be extremely polite and apologetic at all times.


I am a constant fvcking delight!


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

staystrong said:


> I'm still reeling from the news that the Mayor of Toronto is a crack smoker. What the heck is up, Toronto?


It's been a media frenzy but good for entertainment purposes. I don't agree with everything the man does but I am surprised that in terms of fiscal responsibility, he has been the best mayor Toronto has ever had. I live just outside of Toronto but I'd have to say I'd be tempted to vote for him if I lived there. Personally, he's a total mess, publicly he's a joke but financially, he can stretch a dollar and apparently, not use it to buy crack.


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

Wendy Davis supporter....left side for me


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

I oppose the Medici and support the Florentine Republic.


----------



## Numbersixxx (Oct 10, 2012)

walkonmars said:


> Wendy Davis supporter....left side for me


:rofl:


----------



## Numbersixxx (Oct 10, 2012)

If I had one political wish, I would take away the right to vote from people and make it an earned privilege. Don't care about the left/right paradigm anymore.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

Although I tend to vote to the right of center, I don't fit neatly into either side. I usually consider myself right of center on fiscal issues and left of center on social issues ... with exceptions to both. For example, while I can't stand the 'hate the rich' propaganda and don't believe you should be penalized for being wealthy, the disparity in wealth is alarming. Let's face it, it is easier to accumulate wealth if you are already wealthy. I strongly believe in personal responsibility but also believe we have a social responsibility. Etc, etc. We've degenerated into acrimonious, uncompromising black and white thinking and neither side seems capable of coming up with solutions that are equitable to all.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## staystrong (Sep 15, 2012)

^ bump


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Numbersixxx said:


> If I had one political wish, I would take away the right to vote from people and make it an earned privilege. Don't care about the left/right paradigm anymore.


As it once was in the days of the Old Republic. Pay property tax and/or business property tax to vote. No representation without taxation. And income tax doesn't count. Neither does EIC. And you must enroll in the Florentine militia (or whatever city-state you dwell in).


----------



## Sandfly (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm 'far right' on many issues: for example, on how _my _money should be spent; and 'extreme left' on others, such as how _your _money should be spent.

I guess that makes me your next candidate for the white house.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Centrist in that as I wade through all of the political stench, I think that God richly gave me the intuition of being able to figure out whose backside actually put it out there!

I've been around this ol' rodeo long enough that I'm able to figure out who's peeing away on my boots and then telling me it's only a spring shower!*


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Both the left and the right are foul. Institute across the board term limits. That way public servants can vote their conscience, without worrying about re election. 

Also, Frank Underwood for President.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

I was raised by very conservative parents. (My father admitted at one point in the 90's that he always thought Joe McCarthy was right.) I grew up in a conservative redoubt outside the liberal NYC. All of my schoolmates had liberal parents. (My parents were the only ones within a 100-mile radius who voted for Goldwater.) I got my degrees in upstate NY. I'm married to a scientist whom I would describe as politically moderate. I lived in Continental Europe for a long time, but coincidentally only when right-wingers led the government. I then lived and worked in the DC/Balto area in what is definitely a purple region. I now live on the Left Coast and absolutely hate the pedestrian laws in CA (do they ever, ever look?).

So tell me, OP, can you guess my political tendencies? My mother turned out to be on the mark when she called me a GDI. That's true enough.


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

According to my W I am a lefty but seriously have a good sit down and think when it comes to the polls!!! I vote as though I believe in their policies, hence wondering if it worth voting anymore as they all spout s4!t just lately!


----------



## staystrong (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you to everyone who answered the poll.

I was wondering if the "tough love" of TAM CWI would correspond with 'right of center' political beliefs. I can't draw that conclusion scientifically, but my guess is that a similar survey in less 'hardline' forums would not have the same results. 

I've always been a fan on Jonathan Haidt's moral matrix, based on his research published in 'The Righteous Mind' and how liberals and conservatives differ in their moral value systems across five different traits. How much this applies to views on responses to adultery is uncertain, but I think there may be something to it.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

alte Dame said:


> I was raised by very conservative parents. (My father admitted at one point in the 90's that he always thought Joe McCarthy was right.) I grew up in a conservative redoubt outside the liberal NYC. All of my schoolmates had liberal parents. (My parents were the only ones within a 100-mile radius who voted for Goldwater.) I got my degrees in upstate NY. I'm married to a scientist whom I would describe as politically moderate. I lived in Continental Europe for a long time, but coincidentally only when right-wingers led the government. I then lived and worked in the DC/Balto area in what is definitely a purple region. I now live on the Left Coast and absolutely hate the pedestrian laws in CA (do they ever, ever look?).
> 
> So tell me, OP, can you guess my political tendencies? My mother turned out to be on the mark when she called me a GDI. That's true enough.


Joe McCarthy was right.


----------



## SurpriseMyself (Nov 14, 2009)

staystrong said:


> Clearly, someone can be socially liberal but economically conservative. I would put myself in that category.


Thought that was Libertarian.


----------



## SurpriseMyself (Nov 14, 2009)

Machiavelli said:


> As it once was in the days of the Old Republic. Pay property tax and/or business property tax to vote. No representation without taxation. And income tax doesn't count. Neither does EIC. And you must enroll in the Florentine militia (or whatever city-state you dwell in).



So if you don't own land, you can't vote? That's your thinking? Or a poll tax?

Let me guess... you are a liberal:rofl:


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

ebp123 said:


> So if you don't own land, you can't vote? That's your thinking? Or a poll tax?
> 
> Let me guess... you are a liberal:rofl:


I believe it was Maggie Thatcher in the UK that tried to bring a poll tax system into being, they had riots and all sorts, now my sister-in law tells me often about something called "council tax" where you are taxed on your home and post code(think that is correct?) and she said they were looking to tax harder paople who had things like swimming pools and sheds/garages in their gardens, hardly seems right to increase taxes on those who strive to better their own lives :scratchhead:


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

ebp123 said:


> So if you don't own land, you can't vote? That's your thinking? Or a poll tax?
> 
> Let me guess... you are a liberal:rofl:


That's the way most American states had it in the early days. If you didn't pay property tax, you were not eligible to vote. That didn't go away completely until 1856. At that point, our national future was set, although it's only playing out the end string at the moment. Poll tax didn't exist in the USA until the Dems put it in after Reconstruction.


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

yeah_right said:


> I guess if I must be labeled, it would be as a moderate? I do not affiliate with any party because they are all equally bad.
> 
> I live in a very, very, very conservative state. I am pro gay marriage, pro choice but also pro death penalty. I think think citizens should be able to own a gun for home protection/hunting (we do) but not assault rifles. I think we need to set limits on welfare/handouts but we do need some sort of basic healthcare for all taxpaying, legal citizens. I believe in congressional term limits. Our public education system is broken but I don't believe homeschooling is the answer. I hate pot but I think it should be legal since alcohol is and it's much worse. I don't care what religion you are or if you go to church regularly, as long as you are a decent human being to those around you.
> 
> Basically, I think all adult, taxpaying, legal American citizens not imprisoned for violent crimes should have the same/equal access to basic human rights and services. I feel the government tries to divide us with these petty social issue debates when at the end of the day we're all the same...trying to pay our bills and raise our kids the best we can.


I could have written this. Wow. Except for the conservative state thing. Although my state is blue, it's been red before, and its bright red in my county, just not at my door.


----------



## X-B (Jul 25, 2013)

Being here in CWI I can see it seems life screwed some of us left and right. I know I have been.


----------



## PamJ (Mar 22, 2013)

I am a fiscally conservative, personal responsibility, keep my hard earned (self-employed) money capitalist who doesn't like to be told what I have to buy and from whom I have to buy it. I don't care who marries who as long as no one else tells me what I can , or cannot do, that does not effect anyone else. I do not belong to, or abide by, a political party and therefore each election season is annoying and choosing a leader is a real struggle for me- which it should be for everyone. There is WAY too much government getting into places it does not belong. The free market sorts itself out.


----------

